# Looking for a hunting partner



## bioteacher (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone looking for a mushroom hunting partner, I am in the Crystal Lake area, I have been hunting for the past 3 years.


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you have property to hunt? Do you need some tutoring I'd be glad to come up that way to hunt with you if we don't have to walk over places that have already been hunted. They'll probably be up in your area in early May.


----------

